# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Кинофильм "Дама с собачкой"

## Lampada

*Дама с собачкой. The Lady with the Little Dog* (English subtitles).  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lady_with_the_Dog  http://www.youtube.com/movie?v=v9fkG...&feature=mv_sr

----------


## hannyflow

It is flawliss movie. The story of couple is beautiful. Even i find the dog very cute. The star cast is awesome. I am not sure if I see any real flaws in "Dama s sobachkoy" but somehow it doesn't come off as a classic. What it does succeed in is becoming an excellent adaptation of a memorable short story that is pulled off unusually but very well regardless.

----------

